# Now my 2nd Favorite is dead :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Another passed away today. I lost count now, I think it is 8 total now that have died! I have tried all the things everyone suggested with changing water and still they are dying. Fiesta and Sunkist are doing so bad today, I'm afraid they will be next 

This is Fairy, one of my Favorites after Spectra who was my most favorite Betta. Nothing is working, soon they will all be gone! I'm sooooo very frustrated and am crying so much because no one can help me stop them from all dying!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Where have you been buying the bettas?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

The older ones are from PetCo, the younger ones are from a local little pet shop.


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

I am soooo sorry. I loved Fairy - so pretty.

A few years ago I had fish and they didn't do that well. Now I have fish again and though it is hideously expensive, I am only using Arrowhead spring water for their tanks. It is costly that is for sure, but they are doing well with it. What kind of water are you using? Some tap water has certain chemicals that are very bad for fish and hard to decontaminate. 

That's all I can think of for you right now. I am really sorry


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

There can be many things that causes death upon bettas. Can you list what you have been doing? Just top off my head, some of the common killers: cold water, bad quality water, temperature fluctuations, and food.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, another one? I am so sorry.... I hope you can figure out what's causing this. Any ideas on the cause? Do you have them all separated from one another, in case it's something contagious? SIP Fairy....


----------

